# Which Practice Exam is more similar to the real thing??



## Anthony Yagiela (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello all!

This is a question that I hope some of you who passed the exam in Mechanical Systems and Mat'ls might be able to answer, but anyone please feel free to chime in.

Out of the NCEES Practice Exam (latest version), Six Minute Solutions (not a practice exam but a lot of people treat it as such), or Lindeburg's Mechanical PE Practice Exam, which do you feel most accurately represents the real exam?

I have heard the NCEES practice exam was way easier than the real  thing and that Lindeburg's exam is way harder.

I am working through all three but there seems to be a wide degree of complexity. 

Thanks!


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 30, 2016)

NCEES Practice Exam


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Mar 30, 2016)

Are you working through Lindeburg's Mechanical PE Practice Exam? How do you rate this practice exam?


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 30, 2016)

I skipped the Lindeburgh after getting frustrated with the first few questions.  The exam was nowhere near that difficult.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Mar 30, 2016)

The NCEES sample exams give a good representation of the level of difficulty and breadth of material that may be encountered on the actual exam.  The NCEES markets them this way for a reason.  Note also that the MERM _*practice questions*_ are more difficult, and Lindeburg tells you that they are right in the book.  I have no experience with Lindeburg's practice _*exams*_, however.  He markets those as being similar to the NCEES test, and they probably are. Lindeburg is pretty trustworthy, IME.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 30, 2016)

April is a good practice for October...


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 31, 2016)

^^

Is this the bad advice to the previous poster thread?


----------

